# DIAC officers hold seminars to explain visa changes



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) officials are carrying out a series of visits to towns around Australia to further explain changes to the skilled visa programme that were introduced last year. The seminars explain employer sponsored skilled migration options and new laws and penalties for employing or referring people who are not allowed to [...]

Click to read the full news article: DIAC officers hold seminars to explain visa changes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

